# Monthly Rant: September, 2015



## commoncenz (Sep 14, 2015)

This month's rant: House repairs, Teens, "older" teen and dogs.

OK, maybe it's my fault. Maybe I should have thought this whole "fix the deck and paint the kitchen" thing out. But hey, the daughter was heading back to college, the middle son was heading back to school, I figured I could contain the older teen (67 yr old uncle). 

The deck repair went off pretty much without a hitch. So, on to painting the kitchen. This is where things got touchy. 

It started off so well. But, after I finished ONE wall, the daughter decided that she missed home. Home she came for 3 days. This meant a house full of friends. (even though they had all last seen each other three weeks ago. A house full of friends meant trips to the kitchen for snacks, soda, water etc. 

As for the middle son; I forgot that he was only on half days for his Senior year since he works and only needs 3 credits to graduate. This meant days off. Days off means ... trips to the kitchen for snacks, soda, water, etc.

AAAARRRRGGGGHHH

What about the "older teen" you say? Well, he figured that if I didn't want him in the kitchen getting snacks, soda, water, etc., it was my duty to stop painting and "fetch" those things for him when he wanted them. 

Finally, the dogs. Were you aware that dogs are curious creatures by nature? This curiosity leads them to do things while you aren't looking that boggle the mind. I was "fetching" lunch for the older teen when the Chihuahua mix decided to jump over the plywood I had placed in the doorway to .... keep the dogs out. She ran straight for the paint pan as if she knew what it was and what she was doing. After prancing in the paint for a few seconds, she decide that running from me was probably a good idea and jumped onto the kitchen table, back over the plywood and across the living room floor ... Leaving ... yes, paw prints on the table and the carpet. Grabbed the Little Green Machine, cleaned up the mess, turned around and found ... the middle son and daughter with brushes in hand painting the cabinets ... Very proud of them for that. Only, I had no intention of painting the cabinets. :Kitten Love:

So, that's my rant for September ... Oh, I forgot, I haven't soaped in a couple of weeks ... so, even my "sanity time" has been limited.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Yikes! I don't quite know whether to laugh or to cry with you, but I can certainly relate to having been in situations like that.

IrishLass


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 14, 2015)

By the time I started painting the cabinets with the kids, I was laughing. Just another wacky day in my house. Hopefully I can finish up the kitchen today. My daughter is back at college, my son is at work and the "older teen" was informed to take all that he thought he would need and put it in the mini-fridge in his bedroom. The Chihuahua had a nice looooong bath and has shown no interest in the kitchen since. 

I'm ready to finish this and work on my Challenge soap.


----------



## traderbren (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry! I just can't help but laugh!


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 14, 2015)

ROTFL......I'm sorry, but your description of the events was so funny! Reminds me of when I was painting my kitchen and the cats would stroll by, drag their tails along the newly painted walls, and then scamper off. The only way to paint is to throw everyone out and lock the doors!!! At least you have a sense of humor, that helps.....a little. Good luck to you!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 14, 2015)

Patrick, you are a patient man.  And a funny one!


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 14, 2015)

No sense crying over spilt ....paint. lol. But seriously, getting overly mad about things like this really doesn't help. Especially when in my house you KNOW that something else is coming just around the corner.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 14, 2015)

What is going to happen to you when all those teens move out?  The silence will be deafening


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Sep 14, 2015)

You had me laughing over here! I could see the whole series of events unfolding in my imagination. You are indeed a very patient and funny man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 14, 2015)

I feel you! I recently painted all of my kitchen cabinets.. Took me two weeks when I thought it would take a few days. Not sure what I was thinking with 4 kids in the house.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 15, 2015)

Kid has a fridge in their BEDROOM!?!? Wow, *gets out cane* in my day I had to walk to the kitchen for a cold snack/drink. If it was off limits, I starved or got a glass of water out of *gasp* the bathroom sink. Or, if mom said "Get Out Of This House And Go Play" I drank out of the hose. /soapbox  

You know, 2am is a good time for painting....the house is usually asleep. A few doses of benadryl takes care of the rest.... (KIDDING!). Glad you've got a good outlook!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 15, 2015)

ROFL, I can just picture it, and your patience makes it even funnier, and now your cabinets are freshly painted too. Hopefully they were painted cabinets to begin with and not natural wood...


----------



## Dahila (Sep 15, 2015)

Well it is funny somehow.   I see a lot of positive in your post commoncenz.   I am trying to make my man to finish the floor in kitchen, dining room and foyer.  For a quiet few months.  Now every time I prepare everything for soaping and starting to enjoy it, the door open and my grandchild comes.  After a hug and 5 minutes of watching tv (she knows she can not come to kitchen when I am soaping) so after 5 minutes she is hungry,......................eeeeeeeeeh
Life is good people, we have dogs, grandchildren, children, we are very fortunate )


----------



## not_ally (Sep 15, 2015)

Nsmar, I think that particular "older teen" is the 69 year old uncle!  He sounds like a bit of a handful from Patrick's previous posts, the fridge in his room is probably an attempt to contain the havoc   I know what you mean about *actual* kids these days, though, the idea of asking my parents for a fridge/tv/whatever in my room would have been out of the question!  That was definitely a different time .....


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 15, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> Kid has a fridge in their BEDROOM!?!? Wow, *gets out cane* in my day I had to walk to the kitchen for a cold snack/drink. If it was off limits, I starved or got a glass of water out of *gasp* the bathroom sink. Or, if mom said "Get Out Of This House And Go Play" I drank out of the hose. /soapbox
> 
> You know, 2am is a good time for painting....the house is usually asleep. A few doses of benadryl takes care of the rest.... (KIDDING!). Glad you've got a good outlook!



Nope, no fridge for the kids. The "older" teen is my uncle who, at 67 yrs old, in many ways acts more like a teen than the actual teens. At this very moment he is sitting in the living room eating pistachios and leaving a pile of shells on the end table. (As always without a napkin/paper towel to make clean up easier). When told that this is unacceptable he replied: "why? You know I'm gonna clean them up." (Which never happens).


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ohhhhhhhh the elderly teen. Yes...this I can understand.... and I now also understand the "build a seperate cottage" idea for the elders...


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 16, 2015)

I giggled so much when I read this. Misery loves company, you know. The 67 year old teen was the best part, although I relate most with the teens, having just raised three to adults and got them all booted this last year. 'His idea of staying out of the kitchen'...LOLOLOL.Making you stop your work! I can picture the expressions on your face...having to stop to cater to him.....the dog in the paint (so far I have just had to deal with my white pit who finds a mud hole every time he goes outside, then ruuuns in real fast and leaps on my bed as I am screaming, "Solomon! Don't you go jump in be--(curse words here)" And the teens painting the cabinets...OMGOMGOMG.  Not sure I would have been as graceful about that one as you were. I admire you so, and these are memories indeed now that you have survived it all!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 16, 2015)

And just to let you know, I'm expecting a rant per month now


----------



## not_ally (Sep 16, 2015)

I am w/EG, I really like your rants!


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh, a rant per month is a pretty easy thing ... at least until the Senior graduates. Then it will just be me and the uncle ... which probably means a rant per week. lol


----------

